# Ih 300 torque amplifier oil addition



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

I am having trouble getting the full amount of oil in my Torque Amplifier case by using the test bung and a hose. It shows full, but I know it is not even close. I got 2.5 gallons out, but have only got a couple of quarts in. 

I have a Farmall Manual for the 300 and it shows the filling to be done with a filler plate removal on the top of the housing. I have a plate near where it is shown, but my plate is directly under the battery tray. 

Is that where the oil goes in, or I am missing something? Help:dazed:


----------

